# Ich bin im Auenland



## Myronn (14. April 2007)

Wollte nur Bescheid geben, dass ich mir für die Quest DB einen Hobbit gemacht habe und derzeit speziell das Auenland unsicher mache. Zum Start halt momentan in Archet und Umgebung. Hier versuche ich alle Quests zu finden und abzuarbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße
Myronn


----------



## Crowley (14. April 2007)

Den Teil der Datenbank nennen wir dann: "There and Back Again: A Hobbit's Tale by Merrit" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myronn (14. April 2007)

Crowley schrieb:


> Den Teil der Datenbank nennen wir dann: "There and Back Again: A Hobbit's Tale by Merrit"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehehehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Auenland, unendliche Weiten. Wir schreiben das Jahr 1067. Hobbit Merrit ist unterwegs mit seinen Plattfüßen Galaktika um neue Welten zu erforschen *SCHNITT* Ach Mist schon wieder die Szene geschmissen! Ich geh zum Radio!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw: Rund 160 Quests gibts allein im Auenland!


----------



## Myronn (17. April 2007)

Neben dem Hobbit habe ich nun auch noch einen Menschen am Start, einen Hauptmann. Spielt sich ganz lustig soweit. Wenn die Server wieder verfügbar sind, mache ich mit dem dann auch weiter Quests...

Damit habe ich alle Rassen am Start und kann überall Quests machen. Nen Elb und nen Zwergen hab ich ja auch noch rumrennen...


----------



## Crowley (18. April 2007)

Solange du dabei nicht schizophren wirst ist alles in Ordnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myronn (19. April 2007)

Sprichst Du mit uns? *g*


----------

